# Income protection



## Rooberuber (Jan 28, 2018)

Hey All,

I just found this forum and decided to sign up as I'm still relatively new to Uber (six months) and have a some questions as I don't know anyone else who drives for Uber and I just need some clarification.

My Main question is in regards to income protection. I'm currently in between jobs and an am driving full time at the moment along with some off an on trade work I.E landscaping. 

I'm just worried that if I was to injure myself while doing some cash in hand landscaping or really any other day to day activities that would leave me unable to drive, how would I still pay my bills.

Is there a place that will offer income protection insurance to people who drive Uber?

Thanks a lot for all your help in advance.

Rooberuber.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Rooberuber said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I just found this forum and decided to sign up as I'm still relatively new to Uber (six months) and have a some questions as I don't know anyone else who drives for Uber and I just need some clarification.
> 
> ...


See https://uberpeople.net/threads/income-protection-insurance.131690/.

See also https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-promotes-personal-accident-insurance-from-aon.193538/

and

https://uberpeople.net/threads/aon-accident-insurance.193487/.


----------



## Rooberuber (Jan 28, 2018)

Thanks Jack


----------

